# Sucker Spearing



## OptOutside440 (Feb 3, 2019)

Does anyone have any idea when the suckers will be running? Going to try sucker spearing this year.


----------



## Jo-Jo (Jun 29, 2016)

Another few weeks to a month...try the Grand up by harpersfield bridge, I would say mid to late april probably is best.


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

Use to do it back in the day on the Rocky River…I would think that with the right temps mid March but I would pay attention to the steelhead posts when they start complaining about suckers taking their sacks and flies…


----------



## Gotworms (Jan 29, 2015)

Third time you hear peepers


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

when dogwoods bloom


----------



## MOBIL4 (Jan 30, 2011)

I used to do it before Easter. We would go up a stream off the Cuyahoga river in Cuyahoga Falls. No waders! Brings back a lot memories. I don’t think they run up that creek anymore so I can tell you where. It ran thru Waterworks Park! Sometimes we would run a net across the creek and walk thru the train tressel. Have 5 at time. So many they would be bumping your legs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lgmthbs (Jan 22, 2015)

OptOutside440 said:


> Does anyone have any idea when the suckers will be running? Going to try sucker spearing this year.


----------



## FlyFishRich (Feb 3, 2016)

There's a little creek on Howard St in Akron that holds some nice size one's..... Rich


----------



## OptOutside440 (Feb 3, 2019)

I have plenty of places to go here in Geauga county, just want to know a time frame to start looking. Thanks for all the advice, especially always have liked hearing the sayings for when to look, like the third time hearing peepers, or when dogwoods bloom. I always loved hearing my Grandpa say to start looking for morels when the apple blossoms bloom too. Going out now to look for sheds. Enjoy your weekend


----------



## BNiemo (Mar 28, 2019)

Are suckers edible?


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Some people pickle them, some fillet them and skin them, grind them up and make fish patties, and fry up. Haven’t tried them but suppose to be a light sweet taste. I know a stream off the cuyahoga that they go up to spawn, so small you can jump across. Look on you tube for recipes.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OptOutside440 (Feb 3, 2019)

BNiemo said:


> Are suckers edible?


Yes, to some they are a delicacy.


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

Boney but edible…people will grind them or even smoke them…they come out of pretty cold water so the meat is firm…ate my share as a youngster


----------



## jiggerman (Nov 2, 2009)

Brings back memories, Meander creek in Ellsworth, burlap sacks and flashlights.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

What would you guys compare the taste to?


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

set-the-drag said:


> What would you guys compare the taste to?


To be honest ...I ate them in my youth years and what I do remember was all of the bones and a PIA to eat...but I don't remember them being offensive like sheephead and carp of which I'm not a fan of till this day...catch a smaller one and grind the filet into a patty and give it a whirl


----------



## Jo-Jo (Jun 29, 2016)

Keep the smaller white suckers and not the redhorse..grind them up, mix in some breadcrumbs, make patties, then coat with breading like you would normal fillets . Pretty darn good eating IMHO.Too bad they R so bony.....


----------



## Softshellcrab (Aug 31, 2016)

OptOutside440 said:


> I have plenty of places to go here in Geauga county, just want to know a time frame to start looking. Thanks for all the advice, especially always have liked hearing the sayings for when to look, like the third time hearing peepers, or when dogwoods bloom. I always loved hearing my Grandpa say to start looking for morels when the apple blossoms bloom too. Going out now to look for sheds. Enjoy your weekend


I get them in April. They are there at the same time the steelhead are in the stream. I love going down with my gig and my 5-gallon pail, just because it bugs the heck out of the "million dollar fishermen" going after steelhead with their $300 Orvis fly rods and $200 waders, and holier-than-thou attitudes of catching and releasing their fish in honor of Kuwee-Wuwee, God of the native American indigenous peoples, blah, blah, blah. They think I'm going to gig the steelhead. 

I go in a very small, narrow creek where the suckers cannot really get away from me. I tried snagging them at first, but it was harder to do. So I switched to good old fashioned gigging, like I did with carp (and sometimes suckers) when I was a boy. I pickle some of them and smoke some of them. I pickle them like pickled herring. Fillet and cut the fillets into pieces. If I smoke them, I brine them first in water, soy, brown sugar, garlic, onion, then smoke them in my Little Chief electric smoker. 

They always seem to be there in April. I like the white suckers. Another poster said "little white suckers". The ones I get are pretty good sized. See picture.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Spring suckers are pretty good . I can't say I've eaten them alot but out of curiosity I tried them . I cooked smaller suckers and scored the filets . I'd seen this done on some cooling shows before to help soften the bones up. 

They are mild tasting . A little on the soft side but not a bad fish to eat .


----------



## Jim white (Feb 19, 2018)

Southernsaug said:


> when dogwoods bloom


Crappie will be biting 😬


----------



## jiggerman (Nov 2, 2009)

Go easy Softshell.


----------



## OptOutside440 (Feb 3, 2019)

Softshellcrab said:


> I get them in April. They are there at the same time the steelhead are in the stream. I love going down with my gig and my 5-gallon pail, just because it bugs the heck out of the "million dollar fishermen" going after steelhead with their $300 Orvis fly rods and $200 waders, and holier-than-thou attitudes of catching and releasing their fish in honor of Kuwee-Wuwee, God of the native American indigenous peoples, blah, blah, blah. They think I'm going to gig the steelhead.
> 
> I go in a very small, narrow creek where the suckers cannot really get away from me. I tried snagging them at first, but it was harder to do. So I switched to good old fashioned gigging, like I did with carp (and sometimes suckers) when I was a boy. I pickle some of them and smoke some of them. I pickle them like pickled herring. Fillet and cut the fillets into pieces. If I smoke them, I brine them first in water, soy, brown sugar, garlic, onion, then smoke them in my Little Chief electric smoker.
> 
> ...


This is an awesome post and great information. Great story because I had to smile just imagining the steel headers seeing you with your gig!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

I’ve done it years ago. We went to orangeville not sure exactly where because it’s been so long ago, I do remember my buddy holding the flashlight and me giggin them, brought them back to his dad mr. Webb, he’d gut them, cut off the heads and had one of those hand powered grinders, made us some patties over the fire, might be because I was young, but I do remember they were fn good.

And it was an annual thing too


----------



## OptOutside440 (Feb 3, 2019)

ezbite said:


> I’ve done it years ago. We went to orangeville not sure exactly where because it’s been so long ago, I do remember my buddy holding the flashlight and me giggin them, brought them back to his dad mr. Webb, he’d gut them, cut off the heads and had one of those hand powered grinders, made us some patties over the fire, might be because I was young, but I do remember they were fn good.
> 
> And it was an annual thing too


That's awesome, sounds like great memories and cooking a meal right over the fire is the best in my opinion. One question I have is it always at night that you have to gig them or are you able to find them during daylight hours too or are they more difficult during the day?


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

I found the mother load last year in the rock, so thick you could walk on them (no joking) I couldn't believe my eyes it was amazing, the steel were right there with them as well, it was an experience I have never had. I'll see if I can find some pics in my phone.


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

Just go steelhead fishing in the spring with mini Fu jigs and maggots. Your sure to catch some suckers. At least I do. And the occasional steelhead. Lol.


----------



## ubermed74 (Nov 9, 2021)

The rocky river in March is good for suckers... Spearing them could be done at night when they get really shallow.... Especially by Olmsted Falls


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

Softshellcrab said:


> I get them in April. They are there at the same time the steelhead are in the stream. I love going down with my gig and my 5-gallon pail, just because it bugs the heck out of the "million dollar fishermen" going after steelhead with their $300 Orvis fly rods and $200 waders, and holier-than-thou attitudes of catching and releasing their fish in honor of Kuwee-Wuwee, God of the native American indigenous peoples, blah, blah, blah. They think I'm going to gig the steelhead.
> 
> I go in a very small, narrow creek where the suckers cannot really get away from me. I tried snagging them at first, but it was harder to do. So I switched to good old fashioned gigging, like I did with carp (and sometimes suckers) when I was a boy. I pickle some of them and smoke some of them. I pickle them like pickled herring. Fillet and cut the fillets into pieces. If I smoke them, I brine them first in water, soy, brown sugar, garlic, onion, then smoke them in my Little Chief electric smoker.
> 
> ...


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

Any place near a parking lot that’s a short walk to sucker fish? Dad uses a walker. Used to have spots to fish them, he can’t get to them anymore.


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

guppygill said:


> Any place near a parking lot that’s a short walk to sucker fish? Dad uses a walker. Used to have spots to fish them, he can’t get to them anymore.


You may want to check out the Rocky River Reservation...the road starts at the bottom of the hill from Detroit Ave. and winds south along the river for quite a few miles with access points and parking lots close to the river...google it and check it out...it gets a heck of a spring run along with steelhead...


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Try one of those pools on the rocky close to the lot , tight line a piece of night crawler and you may even tie into a steelhead. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jo-Jo (Jun 29, 2016)

Grand River landing, if the water is not to high, there will be only a slight current. Grand River Landing in Fairport Harbor - Canoe, Kayak | Lake Metroparks .


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

snag said:


> Try one of those pools on the rocky close to the lot , tight line a piece of night crawler and you may even tie into a steelhead.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I need to try this! I don't have much luck on little jigs or beads for steel. I've caught most of my biggest fish on a crawler or a crappie minnow, including a 14lb muskie!


----------



## OptOutside440 (Feb 3, 2019)

I was just reading this morning that sucker spawn will begin once water temps reach 50°F.


----------



## bubbster (Jun 2, 2013)

LOL , Just imagining the wide eyed watchers as well.......


----------



## bubbster (Jun 2, 2013)

Better you tube some of the looks you get!


----------



## kdn (Apr 27, 2015)

We can suckers to make "salmon". Take it out and chop some onions and add little mayonnaise. Taste better than sockeye IMO.


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

Like most said, find a ford or dam on one of our Erie tribs and they're sure as heck to be schooled up swirling around in the corner. One time on the Rocky I watched an Asian family all crowd in a corner spot of the ford. Little boy, girl, mom and dad were all spearing and netting suckers and filling a basket. At first I was rather appalled thinking they were after steelhead but as I got closer I saw they were all suckers. A lot of people were giving them harsh looks but it's just part of their culture. As long as they're not breaking any laws then have at it.


----------



## logmaster27 (May 26, 2008)

@guppygill Haha, I like your description of the million dollar steelhead angler. My dad and I had a good laugh when I read it to him! My father cans steelhead similar to one of the responses about canning suckers. It works very well and is also in the vein of “canned salmon”.


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

this is good recepie
you can keep the bones in they become soft you can eat them with fish,they are not sharp only cranchy.
it is much more work to gut and scale,i simplyfi that by cuting to filets.
make salt brine to float eig cover 48 hours.
dump the salt brine cover with water and ad 1 1/2 cup white vineger cover fish 24 hours
make brine simer and cool off,put in jar 1" layer onion,1" layer fish to the top cover wiyh brine.
brine-4c white vineger
3c sugar
1 1/2 c sweet white vine
1/8 cpickling spice
you can modify to your taiste
serve with baked potatos,
take fish and onion to bowl and juice and mix in sour cream.
you can use any fish,it will be hearing.









500 Wild Game and Fish Recipes


This generous cookbook demonstrates how to use wild game, fish, and fowl with common (and not so common) ingredients to prepare exciting, memorable meals. Five large chapters are devoted to venison, fish, and game birds, plus elk, bear, moose, muskrat, rabbit, opossum, raccoon and squirrel.



books.google.com


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

Sounds like some good ole' Polish Sledzie to me...


----------



## OptOutside440 (Feb 3, 2019)

The last two weekends I've gone to a trib near me that has pristine clear water and you can see to the bottom and no suckers anywhere to be seen. Has it still been too cold for them to begin spawning?


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

t least 50+ degree water, still a week or so away, maybe more....


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

jiggerman said:


> Brings back memories, Meander creek in Ellsworth, burlap sacks and flashlights.


I'd be looking for gypsum crystals. Was that public or you had permission to access?


----------



## Ten Bears (Jan 12, 2012)

Southernsaug said:


> when dogwoods bloom


Thats when smallies get hot.


----------



## jiggerman (Nov 2, 2009)

matticito said:


> I'd be looking for gypsum crystals. Was that public or you had permission to access?


I was 14 so that was 44 years ago. Back then we hunted and fished all around Salem,Ellsworth,Berlin Lake area and Alliance,even Canfield.my Dad and uncles knew everyone. The good ole days.


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

jiggerman said:


> I was 14 so that was 44 years ago. Back then we hunted and fished all around Salem,Ellsworth,Berlin Lake area and Alliance,even Canfield.my Dad and uncles knew everyone. The good ole days.


Thanks for the reply!


----------



## Ten Bears (Jan 12, 2012)

BNiemo said:


> Are suckers edible?


Following


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Ten Bears said:


> Following


I hear they're delicious prepared right.


----------



## mrb1 (Apr 12, 2009)

"Fowler's Makery and Mischief"...video from a couple weeks ago, spearing and cooking suckers..cool channel, over 1 million subs


----------

